# What do you think Spartan and Crayola are? Bursting with Pictures :p



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Spartan is an orange(ish) 2.5 year old male, quite good with children (by that I mean platy fry!!!). I thought he was a HM something, but "guess not". Have yet to get a perfect flaring picture as he likes to move, but his fins usually laps over, and his back fin used to be rounded... Thank Mr. Muncher -.- He is just over 2.5 inches including tail (slightly bigger than my giant female), and yes as seen in one picture he IS captain of the sunken ship :lol:

Now Crayola Colors is a tri-colored betta, his fins are much much longer than any other betta I have owened. Actually in the bowl he was bought from, he didn't fit like the others - his tail fin was always against the side of the bowl :shock: His flaring, showed me he has spikey tail ends. I have yet to catch him flaring at home!! I guestimate he is longer than Spartan if only because of tail... I really don't know what he is. He really looked like a HM full in the pet store when I saw him flaring at the other males. Sorry, he doesn't like the camera. I did try getting pictures lol :roll:


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

They're so pretty!!! :blueyay:


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd watch that spot on Spartan... I have a female betta who had a little spot like that (same color and everything) and it started to grow out. I think what she has is a tumor but I can't be sure. She's still alive and super active though. 

Just a heads up. Hope it's not the same. >_<


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

They both appear to be veil tails to me. They both have the downward droop like a pony tail. If Spartan wasa halfmoon cross it would look more like a delta tail, which is triangular. A full halfmoon would be a D shape. And as far as Crayola Colors goes, the spikes on his tail are normal for a veil tail. Most veil tails have all sorts of geneology in them and he may have crowntail waaaaaayyyy back, but if he were a crowntail cross he'd have a lot longer spikes. And his fins would look more tattered. They're both very handsome fish. Nothing wrong with veil tails.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're both veil tails... no halfmoon what so ever. Both only have two branches per ray. They're considered multicolors and I agree with the post above that that blue spot looks like many I've seen that have turned into tumors so watch out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have watched that spot. First it was a marking, then it seemed to have grown a bit wider. Yet you can see it through the other side faintly... I have yet to see any irregular lumps onto the other side (which I will note I saw Admiral have, same area, just no spot). He had it since he was a lil' guy, about 6 months old. And obviously there is nothing you can do for tumors on fish so not much I can do.

And look at the picture of Spartan by the ship... I have noticed this too!! See the small bumps on the spot? That has been new since about 6 months ago. How fast do tumors progress anyways? I have yet to have a problem, which is good. He IS 2.5 years, so he has some years in him  .... a few, not some, at least.

sorry for double post... but... 

Here is a question!! Is the tumor genetic? Because I have tried breeding him once (his first time) which I expected not to turn out as it WAS his first time, as it was the female's. Because if it is I mind as well know D: Colors however has no problem, no spot, no lumps, nothing  Both pretty darn healthy fishies.

Also, how do they get the longer tail on VT, like C.C has? His is enormously long. His nearly identical sibling brother has even LONGER fins!! yet he was not very...lively.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They both look like veiltails to me, too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly, I would not breed him if I were you. You can't have any idea if the tumor is genetic or not, and that's not something you want to risk. If you are dead set on breeding, I would say breed a fish that does NOT have such an obvious disability. You have no idea how breeding him would affect him or his offspring. It would be a terrible shame to have to cull an entire spawn if it did turn out to be genetic...


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I would not breed any fish with a questionable spot like that, it looks very much like a tumor.

And both of those fish are pretty obvious veiltails. Any spawn with a halfmoon parent and you will get delta tail and super delta, halfmoon if you are lucky. So he is not a halfmoon cross, that is full veiltail.

A delta and super delta will be a triangular shape. Their tails have the classic veiltail droop, not triangular at all.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

..why would you breed a veiltail with what is a deformity or tumor? :[


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with what Code Red said. IF there is ANY chance that it is genetic (which since he's had it since you got him I'm assuming it is) I would NOT breed that fish.

Betta's fins get longer as they grow older. With proper care and if they do not become a tail biter (another reason to not breed a fish)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well then Madame is basically a useless female  because she took to HIM and ONLY him. I tried her next to Dusk, Colors, my friend's betta Boots - she only gave her vertical lines, plumpness, interest, wiggling, all that to HIM. Which means she, who has completely healed (in a few days o_o) after the first attempted spawn, who I really wanted to breed... I can't, because she won't.

edit: See now I never knew until NOW it was a tumor. Just thought it was his marking. He is pretty good with so many diverse fish, including guppies (gasp), his colors are unique, and he really is good to his female - and I don't know what my Colors is like.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Next to? What do you mean next to? To really know if a pair will spawn they have to be conditioned and placed in a spawning situation. Fish don't breed on sight. They base readiness to breed off of pheromones each other lets off in the water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I mean that she showed readiness before I even conditioned them!!!!!! Separated by breeder's net, she showed STRESS when near (aka next to) Dusk, or Colors. She chose Spartan plain and simple.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well then Madame is basically a useless female  because she took to HIM and ONLY him. I tried her next to Dusk, Colors, my friend's betta Boots - she only gave her vertical lines, plumpness, interest, wiggling, all that to HIM. Which means she, who has completely healed (in a few days o_o) after the first attempted spawn, who I really wanted to breed... I can't, because she won't.
> 
> edit: See now I never knew until NOW it was a tumor. Just thought it was his marking. He is pretty good with so many diverse fish, including guppies (gasp), his colors are unique, and he really is good to his female - and I don't know what my Colors is like.


A useless fish? I'm sorry, but that's extremely harsh. No creature is useless just because of it's willingness/unwillingness to breed. She can make a fine pet, and pets bring so much joy into a household. Her life isn't any less good because she hasn't bred. If you're so intent on breeding her, get another male. But don't breed her with that male with the tumor, it sounds like it's genetic. With the tumor, and his age, breeding would probably be much to hard on his system anyways. As far as his lifespan goes, I had a betta with a tumor, and he was about 2.5-ish years old when it started growing, and he lasted about six months with it. Eventually it blocked his internal organs. But his was internal and non-genetic so I can't say for sure what will happen with yours.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

By useless, I know it sounded harsh, but I mean I would have really really really really really (x 10 more) have liked to have her genes passed on to fry... she has mettalic blue and green flakes on an ebony body... But she refuses to take to any other male I have had, or do have. But it doesn't matter now since the tank she is in, one of the youngster female bettas HAS ICH so now I have to fight off the ich, before even thinking of breeding anyone.

"her life isn't any less good" again. yeah worded wrong MY BAD.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

You really can't base her willingness to breed with another male just b/c she stresses at them at first, or shows bars to a certain boy. They have to be properly conditioned and properly introduced.

A pair that seem to hate each other, can breed willingly after a day or two of flirting.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I just found it funny (and a bit scary) when I had her in a container, (soon after transferred to her tank) she was beside Spartan's tank. Aaaaand she tried jumping INTO his tank! But of course it is a lot higher than her container was sooo she landed on my table -.-;; scooped her back into her container and she acted like nothing happened... fish are weird.

that's why we love them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She might have wanted to jump in there to beat the crap out of him, too. lol


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I recommend doing a bit more research before embarking on any breeding adventures. I have 3 stunning AB boys from Thailand and briefly looked into it thinking it would be a shame to not pass their lovelyness on.I was quickly overwhelmed and threw away the idea. In order for it to be done ethically, a solid understanding of genetics, fry care, money for supplies and a plan for the off spring is the minimum "must". I would wait until you find a male with no obvious health issues.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually when I had him in a breeder's net in the community tank she purposely placed herself between the net and the wall and laid beside him xD and he'd go over and lay beside her LOL... I have strange fishies... She is overly gentle (hehe gentle giant)

And I have done SO much research. But it isn't research to make it work, it's the fish too you know. Like... I would never have had her in his domain if she did not show her lines, or I would have removed her if he beat her up too much and she showed her personal sign of stress (she has natural stripes...) which is her going an ugly color of brown/grey D: 

Have to learn the particular fish, and add it with research. and find something that works for YOU, not follow someone else's experience completely word for word.

When I personally am ready, and my fish are ready and free of sickness or illnesses will I breed. I KNOW the costs, I KNOW the risks, I know I know. I don't dive into possibly having my female killed without research that's just ridiculous.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I disagree, respectfully. Research is the key to doing it right, and ethical. Some things like writing a song or painting can be done on intuition. Something of this nature can not. Especially when the process often causes illness or injury to the fish involved. There are so many unwanted animals in the world of all species. I am of the opinion that unless someone is knowledgeable as to the most professional and ethical way to bring more of those animals into the world, it simply should not be done. We so often breed our pets because we feel like it, think it would be fun or just have an emotional attachment to one and would like to see what happens. With out doing our research, genetic or medical issues often add to the problem of unwanted and euthanized animals that we as humans bring into the world.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... Except I breed for knowledge. And again didn't I say I did research??? actually, you want all the papers written of research, and questions to which finally had answers?

And you cannot breed an animal who is unwilling (well, safely or properly). You have to know the animal (again as said before) AS WELL AS research.

but okay. whatever you say. You do it your way and I'll do it mine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's time to stop the bickering. Sena said she did research on breeding and she's going to breed when she feels ready. Let's not keep harping about it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, Dramaqueen. I did say I did my research... You can do a lot of research but you can only learn by trying


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Everybody does things differently and there is no "one way" to do things. I think a person can learn from research, talking to other breeders and by doing it yourself.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Not trying to really start it up again, but I think you need to do a bit more research, b/c in posts I've seen you post 'back fin' instead of caudal fin.  You also didn't know what tannins were ... that's a big part of breeding actually. I've seen you not know what tail types are either ... I'm not trying to pick a fight, just point out that these are things you should know before you really start breeding.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..... So you are saying that I need to know the fish in and out? :| How about I stop even having bettas? Make everyone else happy. Because all I seem to be doing is "wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong and wrong again" and never anything right. Why should I know the special names for certain fins, for breeding? Yeah so what I am learning about different tail types. I WONT KNOW UNLESS I LEARN obviously. Same goes with BREEDING.


But no. whatever. I'll never breed. Just one less person for you to worry about. Mind as well get rid of all my fish other than Spartan.

I know what a full HM is, what a "dragon" would look like, and what usual VT look like (although most hold their fins stiff from what I have seen), except most VT I have seen DONT have spiked ends. I know what a full CT looks like... but hey HERE WE DON'T HAVE FULL BREEDS. So some end up wonky looking, and you don't know what the heck they are.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Nobody is trying to attack you, and no one is telling you to get rid of your bettas. You do a good job taking care of them, no one can argue that. Breeding is such a sensitive issue because it absolutely has to be done as perfectly as possible for the good of the fry and the parents. No one wants to see a parent pass on because of improper techniques, or have to cull a batch of little baby fry because they are born deformed. Knowing the tail types is very important, certain tail types would be unwise to breed together, such as doubletail to double tail (causes major spine deformities), or veiltail to crowntail (will produce "undesirable" fry that will be difficult to rehome). It's a very serious business, fish are so delicate and playing around with their genetics is a big deal. The people that are getting so fired up over it are very successful breeders, and they are trying to help you. If anything, you should take their advice. They have had many successful spawns, and experienced breeder knowledge is so valuable to beginners. They are honestly trying to help you and are concerned for your fish, and want to see any spawns you attempt be successful.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No one is trying to attack you. But yes, knowing the proper terms of the basic anatomy of the fish is something you should know before breeding.

You should also know what the fin types should look like in their correct form that way you know 1) how to pic fish who exhibit those traits and 2) tell if non-correct things are coming up in the fry so that they can be culled.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's FINE, but you know you cannot know EVERYTHING about breeding. Every time people say "do more and more and more and more research" well I have PAGES of research, I knew what to expect, and remembered why he would move the nest - there are ways for OTHERS to do things, there are ways I do things, there are ways for someone else to do things.

And from what I know, here, there really are only VT. maybe PK, pushing it. But there will always be something else in the mixture of genes - even if not visible.

And again I cannot learn out of some book... or sites... I learn by doing something as well as. If I don't actually TRY I'll never be able to find out anything more about bettas. And I still don't see why back fin/caudal fin has anything to do with breeding fish but okay then. I just won't breed. Problem solved... so tired of hearing I am doing everything wrong.

Same goes with when I said you need to know the individual FISH. my female naturally has stripes - whereas someone else's gets those when stressed. My female changes color. I can tell when each one of my bettas shows stress - unless they have an internal problem like Dusk did (he was fine until he wouldn't wake up -.- ), or were not cared for and there was nothing to be done.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Of course there's different ways of doing things, and of course no one can know everything there is to know. But there are people that know ALOT. Some of the people on this forum just amaze me with how much they know about bettas, it's astounding. So, just be prepared to have to listen to opinions that you don't necessarily agree with. Don't put the cart before the horse in your research, make sure you know your tail-types and gather all the necessary things before you breed (live plants, grow out tanks, tannins, live foods for parents and the fry, jars, and of course homes for the little ones). Also, if you breed veiltail, it's important to be extra sure that you have homes for the fry before you start breeding, as veiltail will be much harder to sell unless you give them to friends and family or sell them to a local fish store. I understand what you're saying about the stress stripes on your female, my little female Daisy always has very faint stripes under her natural mustard gas color. They are all individuals, and must be treated as such. Just remember that when you condition the pair, don't decide to that they're not going to mate after putting them together (seperated, of course) for just a few hours. They might need time to get to know eachother, not unlike people. it's all so complicated XP


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What do you mean there are really only VT? That makes no sense.

Research doesn't stop. You don't read 5 websites and say "Whelp, I'm done.. now I know all I need to know". Research is never ending. Learning about deformities, learning about genetics, learning about different spawning methods, learning about behaviors, learning about disease, learning about different ways of treating disease.

You are bringing new animals into the world, there should be a reason for doing so. You should have a goal. You should want to know as much as you can about the animal you're breeding and in turn you are responsible for making sure the information you give to others is correct, to the best of your knowledge. And if someone comes along and corrects you don't chalk it up to everyone has different experiences. Yes, we all have different experiences, and yes there are different methods, but at their cores all spawning set ups are the same... the cardinal rules for keeping fish are the same... and the genetics of the fish do not change, neither do the inherent behavioral characteristics. 

I'm not an expert, I do not know everything about this fish. Even Dr. Gene Lucas doesn't know everything about this fish. And that is why it's important to being open to exchange of information instead of writing off anyone's opinion that doesn't match your own.

Yes, you can read and read but never really know what it's like until you try... no one disagrees on that. 

The reasons to know proper terms are because 1) it gives you more credibility because it shows you actually know what your talking about and 2) it gives you a point of reference for learning more about each fish.

Like if I posted a picture of a halfmoon and said his anal is too long and his caudal edges are too rounded and he needs length on his outer rays... honestly I would expect any serious breeder to know exactly what I'm talking about.


If you're truly passionate about it, don't give up breeding. Keep learning, keep trying, and be open to the pearls of wisdom that drop into the posts of good breeders. I've "known" OFL for about 3 years now but I still learn stuff when I read her posts, Mr. Vampire is young but he knows his stuff, Indjo is full of great information from a SE Asia perspective. I pick up what they say and use it to tweak my own methods into what works best for ME. That's what every breeder has to do and that's the hardest part.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> What do you mean there are really only VT? That makes no sense.
> 
> Research doesn't stop. You don't read 5 websites and say "Whelp, I'm done.. now I know all I need to know". Research is never ending. Learning about deformities, learning about genetics, learning about different spawning methods, learning about behaviors, learning about disease, learning about different ways of treating disease.
> 
> ...


I agree most profoundly. And to clear up the confusion, I think what was meant by there being only veiltail, is that there are only veiltails available for purchase in sena's area.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sena. You need to take a step back and look at how angry you are getting at 
those of us trying to HELP you. You are taking things entirely out of context, 
and assuming we are attacking you. We're not all cackling in the background going
oh let's make her want to quit. We are trying to help you learn, and you just
seem to resist our help every step of the way. 

Breeding any fish, is never ending research. I researched over a year before I 
ever attempted. I still don't know all there is to know! But I know the basics.
I know the fish's anatomy. That's all basic stuff, should be the first thing you learn.
And like 1f2f said, you cant' just stop researching/reading after a few websites/pages.
It's never ending.

NO ONE is telling you to not ever breed. NO ONE is telling you to get rid of all
your fish. We are trying to help you learn, but every time we try to correct you,
you throw a little hissy fit.

Breeding is not something you should be taking lightly. You shouldn't do it, just to
do it. Because you are responsible for bringing life into the world. That's why people
will tell you to have goals in mind. That's why people are telling you maybe you shouldn't
do this, or do that. We're not doing it to be mean, and if you can't understand that and accept
help from experienced breeders, then honestly you have no business being on a forum asking for
help of any kind. Note: I am NOT saying get off the forum. I'm pointing out that if you
want help, don't throw a hissy fit every time someone says you might not be doing something
right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... 1. yes in my area only veiltails are readily available. Any "breeder" I would not trust as there is either no breeders, or claimed breeders who don't show proof of their "pure bred" bettas. 

"Shouldn't do it just to do it" how funny is it, that I keep saying "For experience and knowledge" but now I've been told I apparently breed for the heck of it? I don't. I am just tired that I have not done a single thing right apparently, but everything wrong. Except each time (such as bettas with other fish, using meds on certain fish etc) that someone says I am completely stupid (not you, but many many many people who think they are better than anyone else on earth that I have met and no longer want to tolerate) I end up saying "sooo, why is Spartan with platys? Or Madame with two other females? Or new day old balloon molly fry with any of my bettas?" People keep saying "luck" but I doubt them. 

And again, I already had some homes for any potential fry (some requesting certain colors, which now because of Spartan's condition I have probably less than 1% chance of one person's choice color), the pet store manager and I have an agreement already that he would be willing to take any healthy fry, and I am fully knowledgeable about having to cull if needed. I KNEW what "tannins" were just differently, such as "natural water conditioners such as almond and oak leaves for bettas, which promotes healthy bettas and better breeding" because of a friend who happens to deal with wild bettas. The reason I did not see Spartan as a veiltail because unlike my first and second betta who had the really droopy (almost dragging) fins he holds his so... fully? If that's the right word.

I am just... tired of hearing the same thing. Maybe it's because I have had enough of people here (....my area, not the forum), other forums and sites saying I am a complete idiot, and that I should be dosing my poor fish with chemicals to do the following: fix fungal infection, ich, parasite, tumor, growth, bites, ragged fins, breeding, lower and raise PH, lower and raise KH, soften and harden water.... When I already know that there are natural and safer remedies then just scarring and burning my fish with toxins that would probably kill them more than help...

Ever think that maybe I just dislike what people say, because I am so used to hearing all negative things? I think in the last year, if I really counted it all up, probably 1/30 people actually said anything good about what I do with my fish, and how they are treated and cared for... I keep getting "get 50 gallon tanks or they'll die" or "no salt ever or they'll die" or "lower PH with this awesome and deadly chemical mixture so they'll live" or so on so forth... Same with saying "HAVE to condition for months, and never let them see each other for those months, plus have the water heated extremely high and do water changes every single day..." Which in the end with hundreds of different opinions and experiences ends up making absolutely no sense!

2. I didn't "stop after a few sites" by the way, I met people who bred bettas, I talked to the real owner of the pet store (the girl who works there is useless in the fish section unless it involves chemically changing stuff.....), I've gone on here, and many many many endless sites - some that make no sense, some that simplify, and some that sound ridiculously absurd while others make complete (or most) sense to me.

Oh, and Indy, yeah the stripes can be faint, or they can be vivid  my girl has no stress stripes... Just she goes ugly colored D: maybe it's because she is the color black? My friend had a male black and red betta male... Now he WAS a crowntail. except the little guy always went greyish brown when stressed or upset D:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think alot of the problem is that it seems like you are forwarding what people on OTHER sites say, or IRL people say, onto us, and that's not fair. You keep saying it's not y'all. It's this other site. But when we try to correct you, you get mad and huffy about it.... no one here (that I know of) has called you stupid. Again, we are trying to help you do it right.

I understand you think you've done enough research, but I just have to respectfully disagree with that. Not knowing the difference between any veiltail and a halfmoon, and calling every fish a cross ( technically yes they are all crosses, but it's kind of repetitive to say so every time), not knowing the correct terms of betta anatomy, those are all things you should know if you'd done a ton of research.

It's wonderful that you obviously care so much for your fish. No one can deny you that. You seem to be doing the best you can. I just think you need to slow down on wanting to breed. 

Wanting the experience and knowledge .. that's not the sort of goal we mean. My goal for breeding is to inject more readily available and affordable bettas into the US, by way of plakats, and halfmoons. Another breeder's goal might be to attain orange or yellow lines that meet IBC show standards, to bring those colors back. Another breeder may be trying to breed a less aggressive line of bettas. Those are the type of goals we are talking about. Honestly, for the experience and knowledge - that is kind of for the heck of it, as you said. At least by my definition. 

As far as medication, for disease you most likely will need to medicate. Sometimes natural won't cure it. Yes, you first try salt and raising temps, adding IAL, and using garlic gaurd and vita chem. But if it doesn't work after a week, you have to take more aggresive action or risk losing the fish.

I have also never heard of conditioning bettas for months, so I think whatever these other forums you're going to are giving you bad advice. Maybe you should just stick with us  That way you don't get people telling you you're stupid and get bad advice, and we don't get the short end of the stick for what those other guys are telling you 

If you want to breed, that's wonderful. Heck, if you want to do it for the experience, then go for it. I think as long as you definitely can keep any resulting 'leftover' fry and keep them adequately, go for it. But, it will be loads easier on you if you start with a quality pair to begin with, not a betta from the pet store that you don't know it's background. Look at poor Spartan, he's a great example. You just don't know what his genetics are, and the poor guy has a tumor, which in my opinion, is from bad breeding/genetics. That's why you get fish from a reputable breeder. They don't have to be halfmoon, they don't have to be fancy. Just know the lineage of the fish so you are 90% certain that no undesirable traits will crop up, like tumors or a weakend immune system.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I would like to breed cheaper bettas first, then maybe move on to the breeder's bettas. I will note that Colors is an example of... -blank moment-...... crossing VT with something (VT with VT???) to get an extra long tail. But I won't be able to breed for a while anyways for a few reasons... Like two tanks got ich (how one got it I don't know), and plus I may move again eventually so I need everyone not sick, or stressed up to that point (and during and after )

I know if I really needed to I will use medication. But for the most part I haven't needed to, since the salt works when used during first signs of stress, or before something advances.
One thing for sure, good thing I never chose Dusk to breed. His immune system was completely fried - and I knew it, so I said "no go" for him to ever breed unless he had gotten better... which now... he is dead sooo... yeah... Madame is actually really hardy, amazingly. If Spartan lacked the tumor he would be perfect (in my mind) but he has it so yeah... Colors is the last male I have, who is completely active, vibrant, and never had a problem a week after I got him (he wouldn't eat at first... that changed.)

Again, if I KNEW it was a tumor, I wouldn't have even bothered. Even though his immune system is pretty -insert word- awesome lol  I just wish there was better stores, or a fish store, or something near me. I don't exactly have a good vehicle for getting to the city.

Oh and I am fully aware that "if I have fry that do not have homes or a store to go to" that I am (quoted I am sure from someone here) "stuck" with them. I won't be "stuck" with them I will just have them. And care for them.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Two Beautiful Veil tail boys.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  Also, Crayola's colors seem to have increased in vibrance o.o He's almost highlighter..... lol. 

I think my younger females are the same as Madame. both have mood swings, to which they both go slightly purple!!! CANNOT wait until they are older =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They sound very pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They..... look like babies to me but they are growing better in my tank than a dirty bowl  Oh!!! And good news... the ich is going away very well. There is one last hitchhiker on the female, none on anyone else, and I have vaccuumed the heck out of that gravel, plus put a bit more salt on and continue to raise the temperature slowly. Those pesky parasites will be gone soon!!!!


----------

